#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-25
<Muscovy> Good evening Omega.
<Omega> Good evening.
<Omega> I was just about to go to bed though.
<Omega> School tomorrow, exams this week.
<Muscovy> :|
<Muscovy> Good luck.
<Omega> How'd you even know I was here? (:
<Muscovy> IRC said here.
<Muscovy> Anyway, should I send a "come one, we're doing good" mail message to finish the writing?
<Muscovy> come on*
<Omega> Mhm, seems like a good motivator
<Muscovy> Alright.
<Omega> Night.
<Muscovy> Good night.
<Omega> Also, I'm going to rock these exams.
<Muscovy> Great. :D
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Let's finish the writing!
<MixCool> hey UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> hello MixCool
<UndiFineD> yesterday muscovy released the 10.10 screenshot cd
<MixCool> ahh nice
<UndiFineD> http://releases.alexandos.org/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386_ubuntu-tour-screenshots.iso
<MixCool> but I already created an image
<MixCool> but my internet is to low to push it :/
<MixCool> I've got probloems to name the screens
<MixCool> there're two different versions of naming the screens
<MixCool> one in bzr under /Docs/
<MixCool> and one on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Screenshots
<UndiFineD> holdon just started
<MixCool> :P
<UndiFineD> barely awake
<MixCool> then good morning :D
<UndiFineD> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/03/%23ubuntu-tour.html
<UndiFineD> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/18/%23ubuntu-tour.html
<UndiFineD> and there was one more
<MixCool> wow… a lot of information …
<MixCool> we use "000-gnomepanel-mainmenu-soundandvideo-rhythmbox.png" as a master?
<UndiFineD> well, the pre-index files was for the imagebox
<UndiFineD> but we decided that it would confuse people
<MixCool> ok
<MixCool> without int?
<UndiFineD> so that would be just "gnomepanel-mainmenu-soundandvideo-rhythmbox.png"
<MixCool> k
<MixCool> and if I've got a screen of the mainwindow of firefox as an example?
<UndiFineD> but it is still ok to todo it
<UndiFineD> because it could help to sort things in order
<MixCool> hi folks
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-26
<webrsk> happy morning :)
<webrsk> UndiFineD, How was the yesterday UDS-N ?
<UndiFineD> hey webrsk
<UndiFineD> I just got back home
<UndiFineD> I had to dump some garbage electronics
<UndiFineD> old CRT screens and crt tv's
<UndiFineD> UDS yesterday was great, typical rambling of other peoples interests
<UndiFineD> I hope today I get another opportunity for the tour
<UndiFineD> but itś hard to get noticed when youŕe not physically there
<webrsk> Thats good :)  Yes you are right doing remotely will have less opportunity !!
<UndiFineD> the thing that mark wants to move to unity for the desktop was suprising, but clearly they also want a thing like the android store
<UndiFineD> where people can submit apps for free or purchase
<UndiFineD> with shorter release cycles for those apps
<UndiFineD> so we have several ways to get in
<UndiFineD> https://launchpad.net/appstore maybe it is this
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-27
<Crisco> so what do you think about Ubuntu switching to Unity?
<UndiFineD> well, I don mind really I expect that there will be a gubuntu release now
<UndiFineD> and my personal system is nothing like a default ubuntu
<Crisco> well, I still prefer Gnome...
<UndiFineD> me too
<Crisco> I guess mine is somewhat like the default Ubuntu
<UndiFineD> and my eeepc 901 runs well with xfce
<Crisco> I still use Empathy
<UndiFineD> me too, but that is only for gtalk and hotmail really
<Crisco> heh, Empathy has caused problems for me before
<UndiFineD> twitter is connected too, but I barely use it
<Crisco> people would message me on facbook at like 4:00 and ask what I was doing up
<UndiFineD> at 4.00 ? I generally do not respond
<Crisco> well, I really can't because I'm asleep
<Crisco> actually it's more like 2:00 but I've gotten 4 as well
<UndiFineD> itś 1:45 now :p
<Crisco> :O
<Crisco> it's 17:44 here
<UndiFineD> kids have their vacation, so less urge to get up early
<Crisco> you're a parent?
<UndiFineD> it was forced upon me 3 years ago :p
<Crisco> heh
<UndiFineD> found a gf with 4 children
<Crisco> that's what my newspaper teacher said
<UndiFineD> oldest just became 17
<Crisco> wow...
<Crisco> he's older than me
<UndiFineD> she, all girls
<Crisco> she
<Crisco> when is she graduating?
<UndiFineD> she isn
<UndiFineD> not
<Crisco> I want to meet someone from my same city some time on the internet...
<Crisco> just so that I can meet someone that I can talk to for real at like school about people on IRC
<UndiFineD> same city ? hmm I doubt that you'll find them on freenode
<Crisco> yeah
<Crisco> I've only met one person from my same state
<Crisco> and that was on EFnet
<UndiFineD> the list of irc networks is long
<UndiFineD> in the past, irc networks produced a count of users daily
<UndiFineD> irc has become less popular due to botnets taking over channels
<UndiFineD> and general spamming
<Crisco> yeah...
<Crisco> I like it better than IM
<UndiFineD> oh and I talked with the developers promotion team, suggested we could do a tour on how to improve ubuntu and point people to various places
<UndiFineD> so that is another pointer to our application
<Crisco> I'd like to see in the Ubuntu install disc it having multiple options, if you are connected to the internet it would have KDE, Xfce, Gnome, Openbox, and Unity
<Muscovy> Isn't openbox a WM?
<Crisco> wait...
<Crisco> what was I thinking of
<UndiFineD> no they are having issue to fit it all on the single cd as it is, only a dvd release would help a bit with this
<Crisco> there was something that incorporated openbox
<Crisco> UndiFineD: that's why you would have to be connected to the internet
<Muscovy> Well, we could probably fit all the text we want into the CD.
<Crisco> otherwise it would install Unity or Gnome and then when you get on the internet it would give you a popup to install one of the other DE
<UndiFineD> have to ? not really canonical has a hard time letting go of the office application on the cd
<UndiFineD> but that is really the one they should dump from the install
<Muscovy> Oh _wow_.
<Muscovy> We have about 650 KB of text.
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> Would anyone happen to know what package or config files are used to set the Open With stuff?
<Muscovy> #ubuntu seems a little slow today.
<UndiFineD> openoffice.org-core.deb is 119mb if that is removed from cd install cd ...
<Muscovy> I can see why they want to keep OO though.
<Muscovy> It's fairly useful, and about 90% of people I've mentioned office software to didn't know there were apps other than MS/Mac office.
<UndiFineD> no they will move to libreoffice
<Crisco> libreoffice is like the communities split of openoffice right?
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<Crisco> because of Oracle taking ove Sun
<UndiFineD> and because of oracle doing weird stuff to java
<Muscovy> Is Oracle turning evil, or is this just an independence thing?
<Crisco> what is it doing to java?
<UndiFineD> it is retracting licences
<Muscovy> I read something somewhere about Russia forcing Oracle to keep mySQL FOSS. I think.
<UndiFineD> opensolaris got killed
<Muscovy> :(
<Muscovy> I liked it as a vacation partition.
<UndiFineD> there are better foss databases now
<Muscovy> I thought it was independent now though.
<Crisco> so what do you think about google paying some employees to help develop the Linux kernel?
<UndiFineD> well, google at least releases their improvements back to the community
<UndiFineD> and look at google summer of code
<Crisco> yeah
<UndiFineD> that is a big effort for them
 * Crisco doesn't mention his conspiracy theory of google trying to replace every default browser with Chrome
<UndiFineD> they can try, but google really depend upon mozilla here and they are the real deal
<Crisco> I rarely use Chromium any more
<Crisco> Fx just works for me
<Crisco> and I love NoScript
<UndiFineD> but unity is not the most interesting aspect of this uds I think, the fact that the software center becomes an application store where anybody should be able to add their app to increase the number of applications and increase the quality at the same time
<Crisco> I still haven't updated to 10.10
<Crisco> is it worth it?
<UndiFineD> it is working for me
<Crisco> any great improvements?
<UndiFineD> I think they did a lot for audio
<UndiFineD> and the indicator applet is better then their predecessors
<Crisco> maybe that will fix my VLC having laggy Audio
<UndiFineD> humm no lag here and my machine is becoming 8 years old
<Crisco> I'm talking about when streaming from my capture card
<Crisco> the video is just fine, however the audio is kind of...
<UndiFineD> k, i got nothing to capture
<Crisco> how about I just show you on dropbox
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/desktop.png
<Crisco> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5135448/Screenshot.png
<UndiFineD> while conky looks nice, I wouldn want to monitor my system all the time
<UndiFineD> it is very resource intense
<Crisco> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5135448/Shared%20With%20IRC%20folk/test.ogg
<Crisco> not really
<Crisco> uses about 9.2mb or RAM and at most 2% of my cpu
<Crisco> with all my programs running that's still less than windows was on idle
<UndiFineD> I have not had windows installed on my machines for 7 years
<Crisco> heh well let's just say that it's cpu monitor on idle looks like my network monitor in conky
<UndiFineD> can't get the ogg file
<Crisco> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5135448/Screenshot.png
<Crisco> UndiFineD: what's the error?
<UndiFineD> no error, just waiting for dropbox to respond
<Crisco> oh
<Crisco> ubuntu one is worse though :<
<Crisco> i wish it worked better, but dropbox outcompetes
<UndiFineD> wget does the job
<Crisco> wget <3
<Omega>  Muscovy> Is Oracle turning evil, or is this just an independence  thing?
<Omega> We were promised a foundation years ago
<Omega> It never happened
<Omega> so people took matter into their own hands
<UndiFineD> ah that audio lag
<UndiFineD> well, they did a lot of work on pulse audio
<UndiFineD> so should be better now i hope
<Muscovy> I plan to move to LibreOffice soon.
<Crisco> UndiFineD: I think it has to do with vlc though
<Muscovy> I just depend on OO a lot for taking notes, so I want to wait for any bad bugs to pass.
<Omega> And OO.O makes it hard for third party contributers to contribute
<Crisco> I was able to record with sound recorder and it worked just fine
<Omega> Muscovy: http://www.documentfoundation.org/faq/
<Omega> Muscovy: I predict Libreoffice to have less bugs
<Muscovy> Oh cool, thanks for the link.
<UndiFineD> LibreOffice should also move away from java use and compile more
<Muscovy> A friend of mine just got into a little Java, and it seems kinda inefficient.
<UndiFineD> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta2/deb/x86/
<UndiFineD> the whole deal is a cd in itself
<UndiFineD> anyway, 3 am, time for me to go to bed
<Crisco> night
<UndiFineD> o/
<Muscovy> Should we use the desktop screenshot or http://i.imgur.com/jbMVO.png on the front page?
<Muscovy> I would say the screenshot.
<Omega> Yes, it looks good
<Muscovy> Guys, Unity will become the default desktop. >:~O
<Muscovy> I'm just watching Mark's speech. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUAzicy_01o
<Omega> I didn't know it was already online
<webrsk> happy morning :)
<webrsk> UndiFineD, I just read the yesterday log which you mentioned about the unity .
<UndiFineD> good morning
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-28
<Muscovy> I'm going to start packaging stuff.
<Muscovy> I don't feel I can do much of the remaining writing.
<Muscovy> I figure we'll have the PPA(s) on the admin team.
<Muscovy> A daily and a stablish.
<Muscovy> Stabilish being a weekly update or something in present times.
<Muscovy> I think I'd better send a mail update reminding on screenshot policy.
<Muscovy> There's a lot of duplicates in language derivatives.
<UndiFineD> sounds like a great idea to me Muscovy
<UndiFineD> I am off to bed now, much to do tomorrow again
<Muscovy> Good night.
<UndiFineD> http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/ThursdayRoundtable
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/performance-desktop-n-install-footprint
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-29
<Muscovy> I'm building a utility to make packaging easy.
<Muscovy> So we don't have to extract the screenshots and stuff like that.
<Muscovy> Cool. :D
<Muscovy> I now have a script that can extract the images from the main text.
<Muscovy> I might have the build stuff up as early as tonight.
<Muscovy> I've now succeeded in getting it to put language derivatives like en and en_GB together.
<Omega> :D
<Omega> Also, exam tomorrow
<Omega> so sleep
<Omega> now
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Let's finish the writing! | packageme
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-30
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Let's finish the writing!
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<UndiFineD> he Muscovy
<Muscovy> I've uploaded the build script, since it's nearly finished.
<UndiFineD> at uds heard something about a tool called packageme, which is intended to do the packaging for us
<UndiFineD> but I cannot find it
<Muscovy> I'm not so much building the true packaging part, UndiFineD.
<Muscovy> More like doing things like extracting the screenshots,
<Muscovy> packing them into language derivatives, checking which have changed, etc.
<Muscovy> The way we set out the tour regrettably don't go well with our packaging layout.
<UndiFineD> yes I had that feeling too
<UndiFineD> maybe we should have done it the other way round <lang>/<tour>
<Muscovy> This way is still easier. :P
<Muscovy> I even made a framework to even check what screenshot packs are updates.
<Muscovy> It's been a while since I've had an excuse to just play with python.
<UndiFineD> 17.7 mb, very nice size
<Omega> compressed?
<UndiFineD> no
<Omega> oh
<UndiFineD> compressed 15.8 mb
<UndiFineD> but that is for all lang
<UndiFineD> compressed with just "en" is 5.8 mb
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-31
<UndiFineD> good morning
<Silasle> Has there happened something about the "categories start pages"?
<UndiFineD> hello Silasle
<Silasle> Hi
<UndiFineD> there is /tours/catagories
<UndiFineD> the english versions have about.info and gettingstarted.info
<Silasle> gettingstarted.info?
<UndiFineD> yes that one always has been there
<Silasle> Where, i cant find it?
<Silasle> I must be looking at the wrong place, cant even find one of them :o
<Silasle> Ahh, i found it :P
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> muscovy did a lot of recent work
<Silasle> I'll try to get some sort of home page working.
<Silasle> Continuing on this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-32.png
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> Build script is _almost_ done.
<Omega> _almost_
<Omega> _almost_
<Muscovy> It just needs tweaking now.
<Muscovy> The only limiter to when we can get a PPA going is when we can make a screenshot downloader in the tour.
<Muscovy> Build script has a wacky issue where its md5sum checks are always showing different.
<Muscovy> I have no idea what the issue is.
